# Tikka T3 Bolt question



## SEII (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone familiar with the bolt on a Tikka T3? I need to remove the plastic cap off the end of the bolt. I have tried to take it off (gently) but can't get it off. Any suggestions?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 16, 2008)

I dont know if this will help, but I googled it and this is what came up..
http://www.tikka.fi/pdf/manuals/TikkaT3_RH.pdf


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 17, 2008)

My manual (page 16) indicates its not necessary to disassemble
the bolt, but does outline procedure....
Never took mine apart....Hose off with WD and drain on shop
rag till dry and lightly oil moving parts....


----------



## badger (Jan 18, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> My manual (page 16) indicates its not necessary to disassemble
> the bolt, but does outline procedure....
> Never took mine apart....Hose off with WD and drain on shop
> rag till dry and lightly oil moving parts....



Don't use WD It will build up gunk. Use a good solvent like brake cleaner and then lightly oil with Remoil or Break Free.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 18, 2008)

WD40 is probably the worst thing you can ever use on a rifle.  As badger said... GUNK...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 19, 2008)

Would not use Brake cleaner on plastic guard ....

WD 40 just to clean stuff from around under plastic guard
he is asking about...Use oil to lubricate.....Not actually plastic..


----------



## badger (Jan 19, 2008)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Would not use Brake cleaner on plastic guard ....
> 
> WD 40 just to clean stuff from around under plastic guard
> he is asking about...Use oil to lubricate.....Not actually plastic..


Have used it on my Tikka will no ill effect.......... (The brake cleaner, NOT the WD.............)


----------



## tad1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Directly from my Tikka T3 manual:

Generally, disassembling the bolt is not necessary.  But if you have reason to believe that oil may have pentrated the bolt, you should clean it in order to retain its smooth operation.
In order to disassemble the bolt, please follow these steps:
2. Remove the bolt shroud by turning it clockwise until it stops and pulling it away from the bolt
4. Replace the bolt shroud by turning it counterclockwise until the cocking piece cam stops in the notch before the cocking slope.

I hope this helps you.  I actually broke the bolt shroud on mine when trying to remove it and had to wait on a new part for quite a while.  Its been a few years since I did this and now I can't even remember why the heck I was trying to remove it in the first place. I think I was trying to recock the firing pin or something.  Let me know if you need any more info about it.  There are more steps on the bolt and firing pin if you need.    

                                 Good Luck, 
                                                       J.T.


----------

